# Maybe detect error CUDA



## airdjing (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone
First, Sorry for my english unnaturally

I have GT240 and I run GPUZ but it's not detect CUDA
but check my attached capture file

CUDA-Z Program is detected my GPU but GPU-Z is non detected CUDA
Is this my hardware problem or GPUZ problem?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 28, 2010)

I just checked gpu-z on the laptop.
I have CUDA ticked, but you have OpenCL ticked.
I don't have OpenCL ticked...


----------

